# Celery & Radish



## Vicki78 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi

Can any tell me if it's ok to feed my Indian Star celery &/or radishes?

I'm not saying I will definitely Feds him these it's just a curious thought I had that's all.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 22, 2012)

While not a great food value, yes celery can be eaten. Radish greens are okay too, but not always liked by a lot of tortoises.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2012)

Radish greens are a favorite of my tortoises.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine too love radish green and when i give them celery they eat it too


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 22, 2012)

Celery offers a lot of good fiber, and a surprisingly complete list of other nutrients. The site we often suggest for nutritional values (http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2396/2 for celery) has a 'completeness chart' where they show how much a given food fills the USDA recommendations for humans. The more completely the circle is filled in, the more complete the food is. Celery ranks an decent 81%. Turnip greens hit a 90%.


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2012)

I have fed lots of celery to mine, but not radishes. Radishes might be okay, I just haven't had the occasion to feed them any.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 22, 2012)

Joe loves radish greens. We eat the radishes. 

Because they grow quickly and easily I always sow a load in the flower beds before we go away (behind fences ) The day we leave I take the fences down and it gives him something extra to browse on. Our neighbours are very good at feeding him, but I always worry


----------



## redbeef (Aug 22, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Celery offers a lot of good fiber, and a surprisingly complete list of other nutrients. The site we often suggest for nutritional values (http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2396/2 for celery) has a 'completeness chart' where they show how much a given food fills the USDA recommendations for humans. The more completely the circle is filled in, the more complete the food is. Celery ranks an decent 81%. Turnip greens hit a 90%.



That's a really cool website! Thanx for posting that


----------



## Vicki78 (Aug 23, 2012)

*RE: Celery & Radish*

Thank you for all your these will be taken in board. Also many thanks for the website I'm sure this in going to come in handy alot.


----------



## mlnauman (Aug 23, 2012)

That is a great site! Thanks!



Madkins007 said:


> Celery offers a lot of good fiber, and a surprisingly complete list of other nutrients. The site we often suggest for nutritional values (http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2396/2 for celery) has a 'completeness chart' where they show how much a given food fills the USDA recommendations for humans. The more completely the circle is filled in, the more complete the food is. Celery ranks an decent 81%. Turnip greens hit a 90%.


----------

